# English Saddle clip



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I found these pictures, its difficult to find photos of the ES let alone good photos!

http://prestigegroomingacademy.com/Images/pic_Courses_Master3.gif
http://prestigegroomingacademy.com/Images/Gallery_Pic41.jpg (you can barley see the half moon)
http://partipoodle.homestead.com/files/others_white_w_english_saddle.jpg

Alot of them look like they don't have the half moon, I can't remember if that's optional?


----------



## blakeenfan (May 4, 2009)

*Yay, another ES fan!*

Actually, I think your best bet for seeing some really nice ES trims are old breed books like "Poodles in Particular": They really knew how to do that clip beautifully in the 30s,40s and 50s. The pix shown on the groomingacademy link were a little too poofy as far as the leg bracelets went - check out the oldtimers for some seriously classy looking poodles!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

here's a pic from a local show here.... it's a big pic so should be of some use!
http://www.nationaldoggroomersnz.co.nz/images/members/35.jpg


----------

